# ما أبالي صليت خلف الجهمي



## Huda

السلام عليكم
ما المقصود بقول البخاري رحمه الله:
ما أبالي صليت خلف الجهمي والرافضي، أم صليت خلف اليهود والنصارى، 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Startinov

Huda said:


> ما أبالي صليت خلف الجهمي والرافضي، أم صليت خلف اليهود والنصارى،



يُريد بهذا أنه كما أن الصلاة وراء يهودي ونصراني لاتصّح شرعا 
فكذلك الشأن في الصلاة وراء الجهمية والرافضة


----------



## Huda

Startinov said:


> يُريد بهذا أنه كما أن الصلاة وراء يهودي ونصراني لاتصّح شرعا
> فكذلك الشأن في الصلاة وراء الجهمية والرافضة


أليس معنى لا أبالي "لا أهتم"؟


----------

